
Old people are an increasing burden. Must our young be the ones to shoulder it? - howard941
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/apr/27/ageing-retirement-work-taxation-social-care
======
jimrhods23
These sorts of articles seem to be primers for a socialist government and a
scary reminder that there is no utopian fantasy.

So the answer to a crumbling system (because this is what happens with most
socialist systems) is that we kick out the old people? really?

